# Dell Coupons for India



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you guys provide me links where i can get free dell coupons for india. I see there is an option on there website where i can enter the coupon number while customizing. I searched for that on google but only found the US, Australia and Canada Coupons.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 26, 2007)

No such coupons r available for Dell India....


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes i found that out, we can't use coupons for Dell in India. Damn Dell


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 26, 2007)

Instead they give discounts on bargain!! FUNNY!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep! Bargain your way into the price


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes i bargained and he reduced 2500 Rupees. I am just waitin for the prices to change tomorrow, i have been torturing the Dell salesperson (Account Manager) from the past 3 weeks.


----------



## VexByte (Jan 3, 2008)

*How can I bargain when the ordering takes place through the Net ?*

Is it during the delivery stage ?


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 3, 2008)

Bargain with the account manager after you place the order.


----------

